# Jun Auto 1000hp R33 !



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Scooped a couple of pictures outside Rod Bell Motorsport on June 8th when my dad was having a service done that afternoon on his R34 GT-T.

Check this beast out!

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3790&size=big&password=&sort=1&thecat=


Trev


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

link does'nt work for me Trev..


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

Works ok for me. It seems like the bonnet has had a respray in a different yellow. The original paint is a very cool perlescent/starmist type paint that looks good in real life.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

ye i thought it looked like the bonnet has bin resprayed. hmmmm personally i dont think it looks very good.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ahhhhh lovely to see that car again 

wish id have known it was for sale sooner than the new owner  

YUMMY


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Still has to be the best front bumper I've seen on an R33


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Jun*

Trevor
I thought it was an R33 but the picture title say's its an R34...

Still a superb car though.. even more so in the flesh..


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I kinda like the bonnet, it'd look cool in black or carbon on my car


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

The bonnet was fitted after the car was finished and they stgruggled to get a good colour match to the original paint. It still has the metalic flecks in it but the base yellow is the wrong shade, and the rest of the bodywork has faded quite a bit. I can get a few photo's of the engine bay if anyone is intereted. Yes it is an awsome looking machine. even better when you have driven it!!!!!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*JUN*

I'll have a look on Saturday


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Cord,

Can I have a picture of Rod's Primera instead?

Gaz.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Did you see the 'Racing' Primera Rod had in his shop on June 8th? It was fully race prepped carbon fibre interior, absolute no expense spared, about 100K spent, look amazing, apparently goes pretty well too 


Trev


----------



## Batfink (Nov 14, 2002)

*Rod and the lemon*

The lemon never really looks that good in photos but seeing it in the flesh is absolutly awsom , As for rod's primera.............. dont take the **** unless you've tried to keep up with him, The man's an animal


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Yep, seen the lemon twice now, and its just gets better and better!

Have you not recovered from your Primera **** whipping yet then mate?! 

That mans an animal, HE SHOULD BE LOCKED UP!!!

Only joking, he made my car well again :smokin: 

Joel


----------



## Batfink (Nov 14, 2002)

*He made I laugh*

As they say in Devon, 

Think he must have mistook has primera for his play station:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Never*

seen the car in the flesh and am looking forward to seeing it :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Bright Lemon!*

...had a look at the JUN on Saturday Glen - make sure you don't have a hangover - the colour is not for the faint hearted 

Steve


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Cheers Steve*

Sunglasses it is then  .

Glen


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

*Rod an animal !*

Damn right , nearly s**t myself when he took me for a spin in my car! 

RICH S


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Any pics of the Jun Lemon under the bonnet any one???

Dan


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

> Damn right , nearly s**t myself when he took me for a spin in my car!


He LITERALLY took me for a spin at Oulton Park yesterday, tyres were still cold though


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

*TIM*

Rather you than me mate, my nerves are still in tatters.

RICH S


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*tim*

dont get in a fiesta with rod-he's not safe.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Now you tell me


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Fun day out Tim? Rod said you looked a bit worried!!! Can you drag him out of the workshop on more weekdays please, i had a fun day playing in my buggy instead of sweating over one of your lot's engines!!

T.J. I have a pictures of the engine but not the faintest idea how to post them!!!!!


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*playboys!!*

steve was real bord on his own, he even rang me this morn to tell me.

mark.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

ha ha ha It's a hard job but somebodies got to do it.  Steve seemed really impressed with having a day in the office while the rest of us were out playing!


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*nice one.*


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*A few pictures*

A few pictures of the Melon 

























Cord (Cheers for the help Charlie)


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*cord,*

you musta bin playin monkey man for that first shot, swingin from the beams, ha


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Cord, quick message for everyone up there at RB

Cheers for sorting the GTR out for me, and sorry for leaving it so long to pick it up!!

I sold it today for the full asking price so Im happy now anyway.

Cheers again, Joel


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cheers Joel, glad you got enough cash for it. Will pass on the "hello" and probably even drink a brew for ya.

Cord


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Appears to have grown a turbo from last time I saw it Rod, what you been feeding it with m8  

Good to see the car getting back to its original glory :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

strange but i thought that car was allways a twin turbo


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah ! I thought it was twin too!

RICH S


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah it was!! then it wasnt  and now it is again  

Its a long story full of inuendo and rumor, so I will refrain from posting it but enough said that it appeared the Lemon went through a few changes in its time up here, I do believe it was almost completly restored to its former glory before Rod recieved it.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

ive touched that baby, used to be dave jones and lying in greers garage , its real fast if its fast as it was in japan nothing will touch it no chance

it did a 10.4 at crail just 0.2 slower than daves rs200


----------

